# New to Urban/DJ and would like advise to know if Haro Tread Expert fits the bill



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Say I wanted a bike for bombing about the city moreso than actually dirt jumping..so Urban, but wanted some option to competently ride gravel roads and dry/hardpack trails with some moderate hills and descents (erm..so I guess there is some dirt). Think terrain that is not so extreme that you could not ride with a SS rigid MTB. Could a DJ/Urban bike like the Haro Thread Expert fit the bill (Haro calls it a 'freestyle mtb)? It has gears to offer the opportunity to tackle moderate distance and ups and down on modest/dry trails and still capable to jump, hop, manual, about the city..no "big air" duties tho.. say for a 6'3" 240lbs guy that is considering some options instead of pure mtb trail riding... 

what about trail riding and seating...one certainly would be grateful for the occasion to sit while grinding away on a trail instead of standing all the time which I'm sure would fatigue me way too fast, are the seatposts long enough to facilitate this? When about to practice some tricks or skills I can certainly slam the seatpost back down.

I'm not expecting a DJ to be an accoplished xc or trail tool, just a competent one. 

I wonder if any of you guys that know this bike way better than I do could let me know what you think. Is what I'm thinking of doing making sense and Is this the right kind of bike to get this done?

I've searched about to find information on the bike but cant seem to find enough to give me a broad sense of what owners or reviews feel about it. Hopefully some here know something..


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

that bike seems like it should have a dj2 and hydro brakes for that price. it does seem like it will fit what you are wanting it for though.

this is around the same price with better comp's imo.

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=shred

i own this one and LOVE it.

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=stuff

Ive been a Kona fan for a few years now and love thier bikes. I ordered the Stuff from www.bikeman.com If you dont see the bike on their site you can call them and do a special order.

just my $0.02 man.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank for the info John 
I looked at those bikes and they too certainly fit the bill and as you said the 'stuff' has a higher component spec. The description of the bikes speak pretty much exactly what I'm looking at one for, that also put my mind at ease.

Prior I was set on the steel reserve but had to admit to myself I was hardly hardcore enough to "need" it and needed some additional versatility that it might not have (range and gears). May not be so critical if the gear inches are enough but it didnt seem so at 25x12 so..

Well there is another strong candidate..I have to check about I dont know that I've noticed a Kona dealer in my area tho so that I can see one in the flesh, but if I do bike thanks for the bikeman link.

Anyone know much about the Rocky Mountain Flow DJ? looks like another solid bike and is the gear combo I see correct 30x11 for about 70 gear inches or so..a sprinter and not a climber? Curious..
..

thanks again..


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

it sounds like you might be someone who would be the target market for a Santa Cruz Chameleon. Compare it with the Santa Cruz Jackal. 
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/chameleon/

Most dirt jumpers are designed to have extremely low seats. This is basically not compatible with raising the seat high enough for a true xc feel (leg extension etc etc). You can raise it high enough to sit and "cruise" on, though. It kinda depends how important your seat setup is. Stop in to a couple of bike shops and see.

The 2010 DK Asterik is on super-sale for $499. http://shop.dkbicycles.com/2010-DK-Asterik-Cyan-Blue/dp/B004EK8LWQ. You'll notice that it's a dirt jumper, but has a slightly taller seat tube. I have both jumped and done xc rides on mine. However, it sounds like you may not need a suspension fork, and you may prefer gears. Although I encourage anyone and everyone who hasn't spent time on SS to give it a try--you begin to realize that you don't need gears nearly as much as you think, and the durability and simplicity of SS is hard to beat.

*6'3" looking for a good urban bomber*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508540


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for chiming in 'cmc..'. I had a look at that Chameleon and it looks dope, I also checked the review section here and it seems to be very loved by folks that own it. The vast majority seem to have it set up more as a AM HT tho..

I suppose there is concern with the DJ low seat, yet I am not looking for a true XC feel. I know that will be compromised and "cruising" on it will be fine, I will admit, I'll be doing a lot of "cruising" and I'll stand to climb the hills. I guess I just have concerns about the gear inches when I look at the gear/cog ratios. No doubt they are superb for DJ but I honestly expect to have to pedal to get wherever I am going to play. I dont need ideal efficiency, but I do need the right balance I suppose. My ignorance is getting in the way I'm afraid, I simply have no experience with this category..

I am a huge fan of SS, I have a couple but in typical MTB gearing (32x20) and although great for the trails its totally frustrating on the road/paths..I dont need speed, but I need more than that. 

I'm also hoping for a suspension fork, 80-100mm, not much but enough to take the sting off. Def not looking for an XC fork, a stiff "street" ready joint. The Marzochi 2 seems decent enough no? I see it's the fork on the steel reserve 1.3 and the RM Flow DJ.

Again that chameleon sounds perfect, and thanks for the link, that also has been very helpful in me getting a better understanding of these bikes generally.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Moozh said:


> I am a huge fan of SS, I have a couple but in typical MTB gearing (32x20) and although great for the trails its totally frustrating on the road/paths..I dont need speed, but I need more than that.
> 
> .


Common gear ratios for dirt jump are 55. Take your front chain ring and divide it by the rear cog then multiply that by your wheel size.

For your example, (32/20) X 26 = 41.6..... too easy a gear so you need a smaller rear cog.

Hope that helps a tad.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

IMO, 55-60 gear inches is perfect for urban and light trail usage (even on a 29er your MTB's ratio is only 46 or so gear inches). 

Honestly, I can't stand such a small ratio like on a lot of SS MTBs even on singletrack. I feel like I'm cranking too much and the ratio is just too easy even for climbing (except for the really steep climbs and even then I'd rather charge up them with the longer ratio than sit there and spin on the shorter one).


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason B. said:


> Common gear ratios for dirt jump are 55. Take your front chain ring and divide it by the rear cog then multiply that by your wheel size.
> 
> For your example, (32/20) X 26 = 41.6..... too easy a gear so you need a smaller rear cog.
> 
> Hope that helps a tad.





False said:


> IMO, 55-60 gear inches is perfect for urban and light trail usage (even on a 29er your MTB's ratio is only 46 or so gear inches).
> 
> Honestly, I can't stand such a small ratio like on a lot of SS MTBs even on singletrack. I feel like I'm cranking too much and the ratio is just too easy even for climbing (except for the really steep climbs and even then I'd rather charge up them with the longer ratio than sit there and spin on the shorter one).


Exactly right. 55 gear inches is pretty much the stock "classic" bmx gear ratio. Back in the 80's and 90's when people ran 44/16, then 36/13, and now 25/9 with 20" wheels, those all work out to roughly 55. Going up to as much as 60 gear inches will be good too, especially for urban. Going below 55, in my opinion is too spinny for all-around use. So, it's slightly stouter than the typical 2:1 ratio SS recommendation that most xc riders use, which is only 52 gear inches.

With 26" wheels, these combinations get you roughly that same classic bmx all-around gear: *34/16, 32/15, 30/14, 28/13, 26/12*. As just a rule of thumb, you may notice that it's double the rear cog, plus 2, to get the front.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have the Haro Thread 1.2 (single speed) and am 6'5" 180lb. I use the bike for about 80% DJ and 20% street and just regular goofing around. I haven't sat on the expert but i am assuming that the geometry and basic feel of the bike is probably pretty close to the 1.2. I will say the the brakes that come with the bike are garbage and that will be one of the first things you want to upgrade. You can find some pretty good deals on Juicy 3s or 5s and that is the road I took. What a difference! Also, I came from a BMX background so I put a riser bar on the bike but that was a complete personal preference thing and was not a necessity by any means. As far as an XC bike....that might be a little bit of a stretch. Now if you need to ride a mile down a trail to get to the jumps then that is one thing but anything over that is probably going to be very uncomfortable.

Just my .02 cents. Hope it helps.


----------



## DSweinhagen (Jun 30, 2010)

I got the Rocky Mountain flow DJ and really like it. I come from a XC background most recently and ride a 29er 1x9. I got the Flow for the bmx track, some pump track and dj and just cruising around with my kids, which includes some light trail use. It certainly isn't a good XC bike, but works fine at my kids pace and makes a good cruiser. The seat post doesn't come up too much, though if that was an issue you could get a taller one. 
*Edit- I'm 6'1" 180.

I thought I saw somewhere too that it came with 30x11 gearing, though when I got it it was 25x11. Even that was a little tall (about 60 gear inches) for the bmx track and changed the front to a 23 which is good now. I don't necessarily need the micro drivetrain, but changing the front seemed easier that figuring out the driver style hub which I'm not too familiar with. That's the only change I've made so far and really love the bike.
-David


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

Right around 60 gear inches is pretty much the standard in the 24" Cruiser class BMX racing. Mine was 58.5.


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

i still have a 43/16 on my standard 250s, it gets lots of stares at the park. got the old school look and i could care about a few ounces of weight.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

DSweinhagen said:


> I got the Rocky Mountain flow DJ and really like it. I come from a XC background most recently and ride a 29er 1x9. I got the Flow for the bmx track, some pump track and dj and just cruising around with my kids, which includes some light trail use. It certainly isn't a good XC bike, but works fine at my kids pace and makes a good cruiser. The seat post doesn't come up too much, though if that was an issue you could get a taller one.
> *Edit- I'm 6'1" 180.
> 
> I thought I saw somewhere too that it came with 30x11 gearing, though when I got it it was 25x11. Even that was a little tall (about 60 gear inches) for the bmx track and changed the front to a 23 which is good now. I don't necessarily need the micro drivetrain, but changing the front seemed easier that figuring out the driver style hub which I'm not too familiar with. That's the only change I've made so far and really love the bike.
> -David


im riding 25-11 now and i love it. i used to ride 28-9 on my old bmx, so thats probably why. but when i got the 26" that i have now it was 22-11 and that was spinning hell. i climb hills easier with my 25-11 than 22-11. it gives the perfect ratio of speed and torque


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for chiming in everyone, I really do appreciate it. I have been trying to immerse myself in whatever I could find to hopefully educate myself and flush out what it is I truly need. I think I've drawn the conclusion that I shouldnt half-step and go right ahead and get a DJ/Urban bike instead of trying to find an "everything" hard tail just for the sake of seated pedaling ergos (Although the SC Chameleon is a sweet ride). Submit myself to the "lanky-legged" low seat cruising when I decide I cant/dont want to stand any longer to pedal but get a bike with the goods to get the job done. If my intent is a day pedaling for distance, speed or fitness I have other bikes more appropriate for just that task. This is about skills learnin' and fun.. Simple, bare-knuckled and rugged.


----------

